

Free PDF to Word Converter - mangomango
http://pdfburger.com/pdf-to-word

======
TimGremalm
*It doesn't produce word-format, it produces RTF-format. [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rich_Text_Format](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rich_Text_Format)

~~~
ygra
The RTF feature set and Word's are closely aligned. You can do everything you
can do in Word in RTF too.

------
batiudrami
Word 2013 does this for me automatically. Does this do a better job of
formatting them?

------
jmpeax
Still looking for a PDF to Word converter than can do pdflatex compiled
documents... equations, figures, layout, etc. This is one of the worst one's
I've tried.

~~~
ygra
Given that LaTeX is really impossible to reverse once it hits a PDF I doubt
that's easy. With some configurations (or LaTeX versions or moon phases, I
haven't figured it out) you even get PDFs that contain no text at all because
the glyphs don't map to characters anymore. Add into that that each LaTeX PDF
contains between 5 and 20 fonts and it gets worse.

XeLaTeX makes things much better, but I guess equations are still very much
off-limits.

------
TimGremalm
Impressive! It converted a 500 page long book in under a minute, and the
layout looks good. Even the small borders around the informational fact-boxes
look good.

------
yukkurishite
I'd rather have a normal program to do this. Too bad there isn't one.

~~~
mpweiher
PDF to RTF? There are several, mine (TextLightning) has been around since
2001:
[http://www.metaobject.com/Products/](http://www.metaobject.com/Products/)

